# The Home Of Animal Bones! - May 2014



## mockingbird (May 1, 2014)

*Second Explore Of Mockingbirds Norfolk Trip!*

I know I said part 2 coming in a few days but hey ho!

After seeing Kezz's report on this place, I really wanted to see it, my fixation with animal bones is odd to say the least, probably because I own taxidermy alas does my father, but either way I could see some atmosphere in Kezz's shots which I wanted to feel, so I ended up here.
An almost empty bungalow minus the framed pictures, plates and of course my real reason for even bothering with the place the bones! 

The floors where rather sketchy in places and the smell of death/rot was very present, which of course added to the mood, unsure what stories as such are true about the place, but I shall go with the one where a woman bred rabbits to feed her stray cats, unsure what else to add history wise really, but hey lets keep this dark and gloomy 


IMGP6961 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP6912 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP6935 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP6955 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP6956 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP6937 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP6932 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP6914 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP6939 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP6958 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP6943 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP6929 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP6925 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP6919 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP6916 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP6918 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP6928 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr

Cheers for looking


----------



## pabala (May 1, 2014)

you forgot to put what animal the bones once belonged to ;P


----------



## Caine33 (May 1, 2014)

Nice shots. as always  awww looks like poor little bunnies


----------



## mockingbird (May 1, 2014)

Caine33 said:


> Nice shots. as always  awww looks like poor little bunnies



rabbits, cats and a few birds I think


----------



## Stealthstar79 (May 1, 2014)

Really interesting location, strange feeding habits!
Fab set of pic's, really atmospheric!
Thanks. .


----------



## billygroat (May 1, 2014)

Chilling and very, very intriguing ...thank you!


----------



## Catmandoo (May 1, 2014)

Brilliant as always shaggy! Fantastic report and top notch photos...... You really have found your own niche with these photos!


----------



## mockingbird (May 1, 2014)

Catmandoo said:


> Brilliant as always shaggy! Fantastic report and top notch photos...... You really have found your own niche with these photos!



cheers matey  you may also be surprised to know I used a certain "tripod"


----------



## Catmandoo (May 1, 2014)

mockingbird said:


> cheers matey  you may also be surprised to know I used a certain "tripod"



WHAT!?!? You got a tripod!? BOOOOOOOM! Get in!!
Was it the one recommended?


----------



## tumble112 (May 1, 2014)

Captured the atmosphere perfectly. My gran had a stool exactly the same as the one in pic 11. Cheers.


----------



## Mikeymutt (May 1, 2014)

Love these photos.captured a very creepy cottage very well.i thought it was creepy in there.cheers mate.


----------



## Northantz_Urbex (May 1, 2014)

excellent pics as alway mate


----------



## flyboys90 (May 1, 2014)

How weird! great photos lots to see.


----------



## Kezz44 (May 1, 2014)

Ooooo yeah......fantastic set!! Looked like you got your fill with animal bones I really like'd it there even tho its empty of items, it has a story to tell and you've captured it very well!! Good one!


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (May 1, 2014)

It is just possible that the rabbit hutches are from an earlier time, when rabbit was a common ingredient of the weekly casseroles of my childhood years. Now sadly missing from the regular UK diet, the only rabbit I have see in the local markets has been frozen and of dubious Chinese origin! Still, I doubt if many people these days know how to prepare a freshly killed rabbit for the pot. It makes perfect sense that the last occupier made use of the hutches, in the way they were intended, to feed an ever increasing population of 'stray' cats


----------



## mockingbird (May 1, 2014)

Dirus_Strictus said:


> It is just possible that the rabbit hutches are from an earlier time, when rabbit was a common ingredient of the weekly casseroles of my childhood years. Now sadly missing from the regular UK diet, the only rabbit I have see in the local markets has been frozen and of dubious Chinese origin! Still, I doubt if many people these days know how to prepare a freshly killed rabbit for the pot. It makes perfect sense that the last occupier made use of the hutches, in the way they were intended, to feed an ever increasing population of 'stray' cats



My nan whos 84 certainly knows how to make a rabbit stew, never tasted it myself but she said its lovely... *shivers*


----------



## Infraredd (May 2, 2014)

That is one strange obsession - you would love the bone crypt at Rothwell


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (May 2, 2014)

Again, awesome find! Love pic number 8, and the last one, Urbex Selfie! Very dark. Good work as always


----------



## Stealthstar79 (May 2, 2014)

mockingbird said:


> My nan whos 84 certainly knows how to make a rabbit stew, never tasted it myself but she said its lovely... *shivers*



I remember eating a Sunday roast at my grandparents when I was a little girl.
when I had finished eating they told me it was rabbit, I thought it was chicke!
I burst into tears and cried most of the evening lol it took a while to forgive them after tricking me!


----------



## gingrove (May 2, 2014)

Great set of photos its an interesting place! Eating rabbit is not that rare! My son who is now 16 learned to skin, gut and cook a rabbit about four years ago with the scouts and its one of his favorites to this day!


----------

